# George of the Jungle - My five year old betta - RIP (56k)



## kozlany (Feb 25, 2009)

Happy birthday George!

I have one that was left abandoned in the hallway of an apartment building in a tiny bowl.
For a while I had him in with my guppies, until he learned to hunt and got too good at it. Now he has his own 10 gallon. Still gets an occasional extra guppy here and there for a treat.

I didn't think they were that long lived? How long do they live?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Long live George!


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

happy birthday george!

well done! I've heard of bettas living to 8 years old looks like george is headed in that direction 

cheers-K


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

just out of curiousity- is Jesus in the critter keeper with George?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Coltonorr said:


> Long live George!





kyle3 said:


> happy birthday george!
> 
> Thanks Coltonorr! He's such a ham.
> 
> ...


With any luck, he will. I love him so much. He was really sick a few months ago. I think it was him getting used to going from a non-temperature controlled bowl to a filtered, heated tn gallon. He is my favorite fish of all time. Don't tell the others. :smile:



kyle3 said:


> just out of curiousity- is Jesus in the critter keeper with George?


Lol, it does look like that. No, Jesus was behind George. It was a gift from a really sweet lady from our church to watch over our pets (and us).


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

So far Jesus is doing a fine job with George!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday George! 

Heehee I'm so glad my tank was so inspirational for you! That's wonderful, and that's what this forum and hobby are all about, helping each other find new ideas to keep our fish and plants happy and healthy! He looks so happy in his huge 10g home! He has such a lush garden to swim through, I love it! :biggrin: 

Those last two pictures of him are great! I love when they pose for the camera :hihi: And I LOVE the picture of him in front of the plastic plant (your old avatar), I know it's plastic, but the way his colors show up against the plant, he matches it and it's just a really cool composition! For a long time I didn't even realize your avatar was a fish, i thought it was just a really cool swirl of pretty colors! :icon_lol:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Coltonorr - I think so, too. 

Snap, "Karackle," Pop - :hihi: George is such a ham. He loves his picture taken. My last avatar picture is one of my favorites of George. He is a handsome man, ain't he? (Asks the proud mom with a warning in her eye not to disagree - lol.) I must admit, the silk plants are a lot better than the older plastic ones. Especially if you soak them in hot water first.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Bettas seem to know they're getting their pictures taken don't they? heehee, such hams! And yes, he's a VERY handsome man! :biggrin: 

I definitely have to agree on the silk plants, I use them in my QT tanks a lot so the fishies have soft leaves to hide in, but i don't have to worry about the plants dying and fouling the water, they are certainly a VAST improvement from plastic. 

And it's extra cool when they match your betta! :hihi:


----------



## matticusfinch92 (Mar 29, 2009)

What a beautiful fish!

It might just be the pictures, but he seems to have changed colour with age.

5 years is amazing though, you've done a really great job with him.

The tank is lovely too


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

matticusfinch92 said:


> What a beautiful fish!
> 
> It might just be the pictures, but he seems to have changed colour with age.
> 
> ...


Thank you. He looks just like his mother, me! Haha. Yeah, I am impressed that he is five years old and still kicking. He has to rest a lot more than he used to and is blind in one eye, but he still has a lot of spunk.

They do change colors with age. He lost a lot of his iridescence and his red actually became a much bright shade. Another interesting note is his fins have grown quite a bit over the years. He is a double-veil tail. I'll try to get a picture of him flaring to show you his pretty tail feather shake, lol!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job getting a proper sized tank!roud:


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

awwwww, what a sweet story


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Good job getting a proper sized tank!roud:





suebe333 said:


> awwwww, what a sweet story


Thanks you guys. :icon_redf I took some pictures of our "play time." Check it out. Some of the pictures will have a little glare from the mirror.





































Once again, another fight one. George has yet to loose a fight with this other "fish." You can see the other guy retreating on the left (the mirror).









I really think keeping George active has really helped him stay young and active at heart. He actually looks forward to the mirror game.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Heeheehee awesome!!!  You know i've actually heard that keeping Bettas active helps to extend their lives...i remember reading somewhere someone that would stir the water to give the Betta a current to swim against or something like that but they would have some that they "exercised" and some they didn't and the ones that were exercised lived longer.....of course now i have no idea where i read that anymore and maybe I made it up!  Anyway, how long do you let George play with the mirror? I should start doing that with my boy, seems to have done George well! :biggrin: 

and those newest pictures of George are gorgeous, it's really amazing how much more red he's gotten!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

His red really shows up more when he is playing, doesn't it. I typically judge how he is acting with the mirror. Most of the time, I will only let him flare about 5 - 10 minutes a couple times a week. Just judge your fish, once he is in full flare, I let him play about two minutes longer. And I always feed him a couple blood worms as a reward afterward. That way he feels really special. :hihi:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

the red really does show up when he's flaring! it's so pretty!  

and thanks for the tips, i'll have to find a little mirror and get him playing!  heehee


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Karackle said:


> For a long time I didn't even realize your avatar was a fish, i thought it was just a really cool swirl of pretty colors! :icon_lol:


Yes! I thought it was a cartoon fish or maybe you were an artist, because it looked so cool! I had no idea that was a real fish !!!!! 

Go George!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You guys are cracking me up. :hihi: I wish I was a good artist. I could quit being an accountant that way..... George is so handsome, he shouldn't be real. He has been tired a lot lately. I think he partied too hard on his birthday.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

It's nice to read about others loving their fish! Betta's have so much personality.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Tuna is the chicken of the sea and bettas are puppies of the freshwaters. :hihi:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> It's nice to read about others loving their fish! Betta's have so much personality.


I couldn't agree more!!!



sewingalot said:


> Tuna is the chicken of the sea and bettas are puppies of the freshwaters. :hihi:


HAHAHA I LOVE THIS! So true!!! heeheehee :icon_lol:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I love George  
You making me want to get a betta for my 10g. Do bettas get a long with shrimp and neons or cardinal tetras?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks. George is my little pal!  

I personally wouldn't recommend adding a betta with neons. I had purchased a betta this year and mistakenly put him in the community tank. Sadly, even though I moved the betta back to his own home, the stress and torn fins did him in. Others have had success, though. I would definitely have a backup plan for the betta if you try. I think it really depends on the fish's personality. I would post a question on the fish forum for more opinions, though.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

It's probably a good idea to have a back up plan if betta doesn't works out in the comunity tank. I might hold off on that idea for now or untill I get my other tank going


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

funkyfish said:


> It's probably a good idea to have a back up plan if betta doesn't works out in the comunity tank. I might hold off on that idea for now or untill I get my other tank going


Always a good idea to have a backup for bettas. They are just too temperamental to tell what will happen. Although, quite often, it is the betta that ends up being picked on.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> Always a good idea to have a backup for bettas. They are just too temperamental to tell what will happen. Although, quite often, it is the betta that ends up being picked on.


Definitely agree with that! With the exception of Bettas going after fancy male guppies, in my experience, it has definitely been the bettas that get picked on in community tanks. But I have also had it work quite well, definitely depends on the Betta you get.


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

wow that betta is awesome.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks. I need to update the tank's progress. I have some major fluffy brown colored algae I am not sure how to deal with. I don't want to add excel or co2 due to George's age, but I am wondering if lowering the lights will hurt the plants? Decision time. I am actually watching him play with a piece of the algae right now. I think he likes the soft texture of it, lol.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Does the algae kind of look like dust and it's not really stuck to the plants, just settled on top of them? If so it sounds like diatoms. Perhaps a few otos in the tank? They'd gobble it right up!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It actually looks like cotton candy, just brown. No idea what it is. I pull it out a bunch weekly with the water change, but it comes back in days.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

*George's Algae*

Please ignore the water levels. I have been lowering it on purpose. Yeah, on purpose, lol! There are crypts floating in the middle. I just finished planting these and George didn't like the placement, so he requested a redo. You can actually see that he is pretty peeved in this picture. Don't mess with me, Sara! 









George Loves Cotton Candy. Tastes pretty good, too. :icon_roll









This is a picture showing both tanks. It just occurred to me he is probably getting the algae from the light being reflected from the 55. D'oh! Sorry about the pictures, I didn't turn off any lights, so there is major overexposure. :hihi:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hmm i am unfamiliar with that type of algae, but i am sure if you ask the experts someone will know what it is. It could definitely be from the light on the other tank, but then i'd think it would be on the other side? maybe not though because the plants on that side of the tank are growing too well :tongue: The 55 looks good too!  Getting jungley again already!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I did a search, and found it to be Rhizoclonium algae. My guess is a poor circulation and no co2. I have a lower powered hob on this tank, it is really for 1 - 2 gallons. Any stronger and George sulks. So my guess is this is the problem. I am going to hook up an airstone and see if this helps. In the meantime, I added .5 ml of hydrogen peroxide last night and woke up to this. What is the best thing? George is no worse for the wear. Just to be safe, I changed 25% of his water after taking the picture.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

huh , cool that it disappeared that quick ... that is some amazing growth ya got going there


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

There is some a lot of red strands in there, but the big part on top pretty much melted on contact. It was like adding water to real cotton candy. I pulled out a few strands first and it was pretty foul. I think George was packing his bags, lol.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

very cool that it melted away, I think water changes over the next couple days should help george want to unpack his bags  

I'll be interested to see if the bubble wall helps keep it away, and whether the mild current from that causes george to sulk.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It was pretty nice looking algae. Now that side of the tank looks like it is missing something. I am looking forward to the bubble wall. If he hates it, I'll just move it to my work tank, lol!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, I have some algae on some of my DW that accidentally went away when I was treating some other algae on the tank and it looked like the tank was missing something when that happened so I know what you mean! :hihi: 

Hahaha well i hope he likes it but otherwise your backup plan sounds like a good one! :thumbsup:


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

my first betta lived to be about 5. he was the same color as urs. how curved is his spine lol? nice tank, mine started out in a betta bowl, then a 1 gallon aquacube, then a 2.5 gallon bowfront, & then a 5 gallon. hehe


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

He is starting to look like a crotchety old man. :hihi: His spine isn't too bad, but I swear he has cataracts. He is so blind in one eye, he has to turn sideways to see his food. But I still think he is tops and gorgeous. :wink:

Honestly, I am a little worried about his age. He is definitely getting slower these past few weeks. I am hoping he lives to be 90 though!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

heeheehee crotchety old man, silly george. He is definitely still a beautiful boy though!


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool George is 5 years and still strong. I like the color . Bettas are the best IMO. I have added my betta to my community tank without bothering anyone, and he stands out too much that makes my other fish invisible in the tank. So far, hes not showing any aggression toward other fish which is good and i hope it stays like that hehe.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ryan, I agree with bettas being the tops. I have never been successful with having a betta in other tanks. Not so much the aggression toward others as the aggression toward them. I think I'll have to get some tips from you.


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Sure sewingalot . I guess I'm just lucky with the fish I had in the tank, they were all nice and not fighting each other. I also think I have to get some tips from you, I want my betta to live long like George, and I just got another betta for my next project tank and I want him to live long too. I was not suppose to get it but he has this unique color and i like it so i bought it and save him from the little cup cage in the store. How was George's tank btw, does it still have those brown cotton candies ?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ryan, since you asked.  Here is an updated picture. I am rid of the cotton candy algae and onto something similar to GDA but it is brown instead of green. Maybe it is a low light variation?

I would love to get rid of the ugly wheel, but he loves going between the "spokes." What George wants, George gets. :wink:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Well of course George should get what he wants! :hihi: Plus, the growth is so lush in there you can hardly see the wheel, so i wouldn't worry too much about it! :biggrin:

Tank is looking good! I need to get my betta boy's tank back to looking like this!  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Yea George deserves to get what he wants . Just keep up with the maintenance, I'm sure you'll be able to get rid of those algae in no time.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara! You are back. Missed you. Update your journals!!!!!! 

Rion, thanks for supporting me and George. By the way, I secretly like the wheel. :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am a little worried about George. He is definitely slowing down the last few weeks. Here he is just sitting at the top of the tank. I lowered the water level again to see if that helps. He is no longer able to handle any strong currents, so I had to hook up a corner filter recently as well.


----------



## PurpleVal (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry about George, but I'm sure he'll pull through ^___^
I love the lushness of your tank! 

 Kudos, 

me


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks. This is the easiest tank. I just dumped in moss and ferns. No co2 or fertilizers. Just stock lighting. George is swimming around a bit right now and he ate today.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

He is a handsome fella, and it looks like you gave him a very happy and healthy home 

-O


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Reading posts like "Go George" really makes me laugh for some reason.

Hang in there big fella


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You guys are great. George loves reading his journal. I sat down and read it to him today and he said to take more pictures, so here they are. :hihi:

Full tank shot (algae is all gone!)









No, I did not cut his tail. When bettas get old, they get slow and unable to handle the smallest of currents. He got caught in the intake of the new filter I bought. I felt terrible.  Luckily, he is recovering and is doing much better with the corner filter. He loves sitting on top of it lounging. 



















Peek a boo!









Well, that's the end of our tail, err tale. I know bad joke. It was George's idea. :wink:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I couldn't say no to my first male betta when he kept making popping noise at night to attract distant females. He wanted girls.

The only problem with breeding b. splendens is that you need a lot of space and containers.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hehe. It looks like we all have a weakness for bettas. Wow you bred them? I am impressed. I tried once when I was really young. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

LOL i love this journal. Got some good laughs reading through it!

George looks like a very happy betta. ^_^ Tell him i said hi!!!


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow i really like George lil tank, cant wait to set up a new planted betta tank like yours. and finally those brown cotton candies were gone , the tank looks great now.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

they're super easy to breed.
I'm afraid George is an old geezer now 

here are some photos from the breeding









dad with bubble nest & babies









babies free swimming









babies grown up. I used the 'letting the babies grow up with Dad' method. He did some of the culling but still left a good population. But in the end, he was kill by his own kids. It was the girls that killed him oddly enough. So make sure to separate them when the kids are an inch.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You guys are such flatters.....don't stop, lol. I kind of wish I bred George now. Look at those pictures! Beautiful fish. I love that female. I am so tempted to breed bettas now. If only I could guarantee they wouldn't go in tiny little cess pools..... Thanks for share those pictures.

Hmmm....I wonder if people here would want some babies......


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

i would want to breed bettas, but i got no female and an extra tank for those new baby bettas :fish:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you can breed those wild bettas like some members here are doing and people will be breaking down your door to have the babies.

I think my breeding days are over. it does take a bit of work.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You know, wild bettas really remind me of killis for some reason. I think they are cool fish, but there mouths kind of freak me out. It is like they are trying to figure out if they can eat you or something. That's what our Oscar would do. He would following around a fish flexing his mouth. Next thing we'd know, he made a meal of our other fish. That's how he ended up with his own tank, lol. 

Sorry, went into a daydream there......


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

George and his tank are looking good! I LOVE how lush this tank is!!!  I am JEALOUS heehee

keep up the good work!


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

I love bettas...especially black bettas...althought they are so hard to come by..
One of my tanks have 10 or so female bettas


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara! It is good to see you on the boards. 

I have never seen a black betta in person, I actually was looking for one extensively at one point. I was wanting a white one as well. Never found either. I love your pictures, skratikans. That rat is adorable.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, it looks as if George is getting up in the years. A little old around the gills. He spends most of his time lounging on his Lazy Boy aka "Indian Almond Leaves." Here is one of his more active moments inspecting a pond snail. My boy may have lost some weight, lost some color and energy - but he is still my pal.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

aww. he had a good life.. 

check out this lady for fancy and perhaps black bettas.
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/home.imp

she's around the cincy area so shipping to WV should be pretty fast.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

If only George could talk....... what stories would he tell?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Ooohh, I just hit 500 posts! Now I'm only 1,629 behind you! 

Oh and I finally bought the 15 gallon at your suggestion! 24 x 12 x 12 Can't wait to get it rolling.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

heehee and a good pal he seems to be! He is quite intrigued by that snail!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> aww. he had a good life..
> 
> check out this lady for fancy and perhaps black bettas.
> http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/home.imp
> ...


Beautiful bettas! I am hestitant to purchase another betta after my latest rescue. My husband is threating to make me sign a document not to bring in more tanks/fish. :help:



fastfreddie said:


> If only George could talk....... what stories would he tell?. . .
> 
> Ooohh, I just hit 500 posts! Now I'm only 1,629 behind you!
> 
> Oh and I finally bought the 15 gallon at your suggestion! 24 x 12 x 12 Can't wait to get it rolling.


He would tell you all I am not so nice at home, lol. Good to see you are finally catching up to my posts. Keep up the good work. :wink: The 15 is a great tank. I like the length so much for the CPDs. Even ottos look great. Congrats! Start up a thread soon.



Karackle said:


> heehee and a good pal he seems to be! He is quite intrigued by that snail!


That's my George. I am going to miss him. I am trying to prepare myself, but I really think I'll end up crying over this loss. I wish I could keep him forever. I am really starting to think it will be soon. He doesn't swim much or eat much anymore. Yet, he still swims up to me and seems to recognize me still. Funny story, he doesn't swim up to Earl (my husband) much, but will alway come out from the forest of moss and ferns to greet me. Hehehe.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I hope he gets better!! My mom recently lost a Yellow & Blue Veiltail who looked about 3! We've had him for maybe a year....

I did a WC on his tank and my betta's tank and my betta died and he clinged to life for about 3 weeks and finally died.  

I bought her a new betta as an early present for her upcoming BDay...but I am betta-less ATM.

Oh, BTW: My mom's betta's NEVER look at me but come out of their hiding and dance & flare for my mom...And I'M the one who changes their water & take care of them. :hihi::icon_twis


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i have a blue tilapia (_Oreochromis aureus_), one of the same tilapias that are commonly raised on farms as food fish, that is like a pet. it is the only fish among a couple of hundred that i look at in that way. i raised it up from just about 3/16" and now it is sandwich size. when i stick my hands in its tank it comes up and nudges me and it also seems to mind little being picked up and lifted briefly from the water. i should have selected some other more interesting cichlid to raise up into a big fish--i don't have any more room for any other large specimens--but i imagine i will have this one for a long time. it is real hardy anyway. i keep it in a 20 gallon which it doesn't seem to mind and and i do >%100 water changes every week for it.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> Beautiful bettas! I am hestitant to purchase another betta after my latest rescue. My husband is threating to make me sign a document not to bring in more tanks/fish. :help:


Yes, but it's not like you'd need another tank, just a new inhabitant for an already existent tank. :hihi: See there? I helped! :biggrin:


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Karackle said:


> Yes, but it's not like you'd need another tank, just a new inhabitant for an already existent tank. :hihi: See there? I helped! :biggrin:


 
I like your way of thinking. :hihi: but I do totally agree.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your comments about George. He really enjoyed his journal. I told him about the comments this morning before work. I am like Hydrophyte on this one, I never got so attached to a fish before. He really became like a friend, not just a fish. To have a fish greet you and wiggle up against your hand during water changes really becomes something after a few years.

This evening, I came home and found him. He looked so peaceful.....
Here is his home now:









I will admit I tore up over this and I could even bare the thought of anything short of a proper burial for him. I am really going to miss my fellow friend. I hope that he enjoyed living here with us as much as I loved having him around. I cannot even look at his tank with feeling sad. He lived with me from April 06, 2004 - July 31, 2009. I don't know how old he was when I got him, but he was mostly grown. It was a great run.

It was great to know you George. I love you, and I'll miss you. :icon_cry:


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

RIP George


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

I feel for ya. My Betta of three years died after slaving over a couple bubble nests. Godspeed George.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about George, but glad that he had such a nice place to live and a long life.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Aww...RIP George.

I think he had a good life to have lived 5 years...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I really think he was a happy betta. I need to clean the tank out, but I haven't the heart. I miss him so much. I honestly didn't think I would feel this lousy. Thanks you all for the sentiments.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

That's very sad. I actually went through this whole thread yesterday between projects at work but didn't have the time to comment. I read he wasn't doing well and came back a day later to read this. 

He did live longer than he should, that means he was happy and had a great owner who took care of him well.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

r.i.p. george sorry to hear about the loss its hard =(


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks you guys. I hope everyone has a great fish like George at least once in their lifetime. This will be my last post in here for quite a while. I am too sad to keep looking. You all have been great.


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

RIP George... feel proud that you gave him a beautiful, long life.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. 5 years is a long healthy life for a betta, and I'm sure George was happy his entire life


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

He was probably more than six years old. RIP George.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Aw I am so sorry to hear about George! R.I.P. little fella. 

I agree with everyone else, for you to have had him for 5+ years and you got him when he was grown, he was clearly a very happy, well cared for little guy! 

His new home is gorgeous too!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaaw sorry to hear he died Who's going in his 5 gallon tank now?


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

RIP George. Sorry to hear about that hes been a strong happy betta.


----------

